# Silmar 41 and ebony



## larry C (Apr 24, 2017)

As a neophyte to casting, here's a question for y'all. I bought a couple gallons of Silmar 41, and a 2 1/2 gallon pressure pot to begin my venture. I did a couple colored pencil holders, etc, with no problem. Then I figured I had found a way to use some of the small odds and ends of various exotic woods that I didn't have the heart to burn.
The first project was ebony, I cut the pieces into small chunks, about 1/4" or less square, and using a cut down 2 liter soda bottle, cast a blank about 4" diameter x 5" tall. I put it into the pressure pot at 50 psi overnite. The next morning, took it out of the pot, and there were a couple areas that were still soft and sticky.
I left it alone for 3 or 4 days, then yesterday, started to turn it. There were still areas that were not totally cured. Finally it simply came from apart! 
I suspect one of two things, either there was a lot of moisture in my air line when I pressurized the pot (I've since added a dryer), or the oils in the ebony just doesn't like Silmar 41.
I might add that I've glued ebony before, using Gorilla glue, and Titebond 2 and 3 with no problems....

Your thoughts and advice are welcome...thanks

Larry


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had issues with adhesion on rosewoods and such, Wondering it that's the issue. As far as soft/sticky spots, putting the completed blank in an oven at about 100-120 can help cure, or I like to leave in the sun in the windowsill for a couple days. Could have been that it wasn't completely mixed or that the oils in the ebony slowed down cure in spots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've had issues with adhesion on rosewoods and such, Wondering it that's the issue. As far as soft/sticky spots, putting the completed blank in an oven at about 100-120 can help cure, or I like to leave in the sun in the windowsill for a couple days. Could have been that it wasn't completely mixed or that the oils in the ebony slowed down cure in spots.



Colin, I have a feeling that it's the oils in the ebony.....I forgot to mention when I first took it out of the mould, and saw the soft/sticky spots, I did put in in the sun for that day, the temp was 80+. As far as the mixing was concerned, I had a liquid volume of 24 ounces. I mixed it for 2 minutes, using a wood paint stick.....this is how I mixed the castings that came out fine.....
I think in the future, I'll probably just avoid ebony and rosewood....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Could soak them in denatured alcohol, and allow to dry before casting Larry. Bigger pieces you could wipe down with a rag to remove the oil. Smaller pieces I'd soak and set in the sun or something. Definitely sounds like something strange was going on with the Ebony though. Have you tried Fruit Loops yet?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Could soak them in denatured alcohol, and allow to dry before casting Larry. Bigger pieces you could wipe down with a rag to remove the oil. Smaller pieces I'd soak and set in the sun or something. Definitely sounds like something strange was going on with the Ebony though. Have you tried Fruit Loops yet?



Fruit Loops? Are you kidding me? No, I haven't tried them, hell, I don't even eat them! I have been wanting to try whole coffee beans though, and some pine cones look interesting....


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2017)

LOL... Yeah, I know a guy that cast a few blanks and turned predator calls out of everything he could get his hands on when he started playing with Resin. Including Fruit Loops! Actually didn't look to bad, but I'm not sure how he did it without his cereal getting soggy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

